# tinyproxy authentication

## kc8tbe

I'm want to set up a lightweight, http/s only proxy with no caching. The proxy needs to require authentication (username/password) and log which user accesses which website. Tinyproxy would be perfect for this, except I can't seem to find a way to get it to make users authenticate and log what they do. I know squid is capable of all this, but it has a considerably larger memory footprint than Tinyproxy and is a pain in the behind to configure. Any idea?

----------

## think4urs11

AFAIK tinyproxy only uses source ip address for authentication and not user/password.

about the logging:

according to Google you should set in tinyproxy.conf:

```
LogLevel Connect      (to log connections without Info's noise)
```

HTH

T.

----------

## kc8tbe

 *Quote:*   

> AFAIK tinyproxy only uses source ip address for authentication and not user/password.

 

Right, I know that. Assuming that Tinyproxy cannot be patched for user/password authentication, can anyone suggest a proxy less complex than Squid that can do what I want?

----------

## think4urs11

See for yourself: http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=proxy

Middleman:

supports NTLM and Basic authentication

HTH

T.

----------

